# 4BR Presidential at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Multiple Dates



## Bigrob

Closest timeshare resort to Disney! Beautiful resort located in Lake Buena Vista, Fl.

All of the following dates are available, as full reservations only at $100/night.

Feb 1-5 (This will be Feb 2-5 at $300).
Feb 4-11
Feb 10-17
Feb 12-19

I also have a 2BR unit available Feb 10-17.


----------



## mlantz

Sent you a PM


----------



## firefly3

we would only need feb 3-6th
do you have that?
if not what could you rent feb 3-5 for


----------



## Bigrob

Feb 1-5th is no longer available.


----------



## bogof1

Bigrob said:


> Closest timeshare resort to Disney! Beautiful resort located in Lake Buena Vista, Fl.
> 
> All of the following dates are available, as full reservations only at $100/night.
> 
> Feb 1-5 (This will be Feb 2-5 at $300).
> Feb 4-11
> Feb 10-17
> Feb 12-19
> 
> I also have a 2BR unit available Feb 10-17.





Any chance of this around 16th March for a week....or even two?


----------



## wjappraise

bogof1 said:


> Any chance of this around 16th March for a week....or even two?



Not for that price.  Maybe OP will let a March reservation go for triple that amount.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob

wjappraise said:


> Not for that price.  Maybe OP will let a March reservation go for triple that amount.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Usually the 4BR Presidentials never appear on the last minute rental board due to the $100/night limit.


----------



## 3In2Out

I'm looking for the nights of 2/9-2/11. Anything available. Just my wife and toddler with me, so no REAL need for a 4br.


----------



## ncaahockeyfan

Feb 12-19 still available?


----------



## MelissaK

Do you happen to have the week of March 18th?


----------



## okkid

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Bigrob

Hi:

The following dates are available:

Feb 7-11 4BR Presidential ($300)
Feb 10-17 2BR Deluxe ($550)

The other reservations are spoken for.


----------



## Rebekah Mann

Bigrob said:


> Closest timeshare resort to Disney! Beautiful resort located in Lake Buena Vista, Fl.
> 
> All of the following dates are available, as full reservations only at $100/night.
> 
> Feb 1-5 (This will be Feb 2-5 at $300).
> Feb 4-11
> Feb 10-17
> Feb 12-19
> 
> I also have a 2BR unit available Feb 10-17.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## MelissaI

Sent a PM


----------



## Bigrob

The 2BR Deluxe for Feb 10-17 is still available.

The 4BR Presidential Feb 12-19 MAY be available; I have 2-3 people interested in the 4BR Presidential for Feb 12-19, but I have not received a commitment/payment for these dates yet.


----------



## MelissaI

PM'd again.


----------



## Bigrob

The 4BR Presidential Feb 12-19 is no longer available.


----------



## Bigrob

The 2BR Deluxe is the last of the available reservations. 

Feb 10-17 2BR Deluxe $500.


----------



## lily28

Hi. Anything available for 3/22-27 or 3/22-28? Need a 2 bedroom.  Thanks


----------

